# Does Lyft pay a long distance pick up fee??



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I've been turning down quite a few Lyft ride requests such as 18 minutes to rider. I know Uber has paid me pretty decently for long distance pickup fees, but I don't don't know if Lyft has any sort of payout for that? I know I did a 13 minute Lyft pickup once and got a whopping $4 total fare. Thats a deal breaker as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I've been turning down quite a few Lyft ride requests such as 18 minutes to rider. I know Uber has paid me pretty decently for long distance pickup fees, but I don't don't know if Lyft has any sort of payout for that? I know I did a 13 minute Lyft pickup once and got a whopping $4 total fare. Thats a deal breaker as far as I'm concerned.


Nope. Not in my area anyway.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I've been turning down quite a few Lyft ride requests such as 18 minutes to rider. I know Uber has paid me pretty decently for long distance pickup fees, but I don't don't know if Lyft has any sort of payout for that? I know I did a 13 minute Lyft pickup once and got a whopping $4 total fare. Thats a deal breaker as far as I'm concerned.


Not that I am aware of. In my market being a single main road 100+ miles long I manage Lyft long pick-ups a little different. I accept the ping and call the PAX:

Me: Hello, I received your pick-up request and just want to let you know that I am XX miles away and traffic is starting to get heavy so it may be longer than the app states.
PAX: I just wait for their reply, something along the line of okay thanks for letting us know.
Me: No problem, where are you going today?
PAX: (They always tell me.)
Me: Okay, thank you.

Now I know the details of the ride. If it is not worth it at all I wait a minute or two and cancel. I always have the Uber app running while deciding. If it is a marginal ride I will head that way with the Uber app running. If I get an Uber ping in the I accept it and head to it. After I pick them up and see where they are going I either take them there with the Lyft PAX still waiting or if it is taking me more than a minute or two in the opposite direction I just cancel the Lyft ride and finish the Uber ride. If the Lyft ride is a 45+ or something that pays well I will just run Uber in DF as I head that way to try and score a trip in between.

Many times I have accepted a long pick-up on Lyft and have done an Uber trip in the middle to off set the distance of the marginal Lyft pick-up and make it more profitable. In all the times I have done this I only had one Lyft Pax cancel on me. No loss I already had an Uber Pax in the car.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I really can't fathom how they expect me to drive 18 minutes 12-14 miles to pick someone up, drop them off after a 1 mile trip, and then dead head all the way back home? That's absolutely insane.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> I really can't fathom how they expect me to drive 18 minutes 12-14 miles to pick someone up, drop them off after a 1 mile trip, and then dead head all the way back home? That's absolutely insane.


They don't care about the driver, they care about getting every dollar they can from the PAX. If they cared about the driver they would start long pick-up fees like Uber. Since both companies are more concerned with higher PAX market share to make their IPO's look better I doubt they will charge PAX more right now.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> They don't care about the driver, they care about getting every dollar they can from the PAX. If they cared about the driver they would start long pick-up fees like Uber. Since both companies are more concerned with higher PAX market share to make their IPO's look better I doubt they will charge PAX more right now.


Yeah I'm well aware. I just am disgusted they feel we're so expendable and treat us accordingly. Shameful


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> I really can't fathom how they expect me to drive 18 minutes 12-14 miles to pick someone up, drop them off after a 1 mile trip, and then dead head all the way back home? That's absolutely insane.





vtcomics said:


> Yeah I'm well aware. I just am disgusted they feel we're so expendable and treat us accordingly. Shameful


I think it is really all a game to them. It is kind of like those scam phishing emails. Maybe every 1 in a 1000 or whatever actually think they are talking to a Nigerian prince... I guess some desperate driver will take that 30 minute call eventually or else they would have changed long ago.

It is not just the drivers either. Imagine being a rider stuck way out in the boonies who truly needed a ride. They would never even have a chance to contact me since I simply never accept these calls. They should let these faraway riders add an upfront tip to entice drivers then everyone wins. But until then, decline all day long for me.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I think it is really all a game to them. It is kind of like those scam phishing emails. Maybe every 1 in a 1000 or whatever actually think they are talking to a Nigerian prince... I guess some desperate driver will take that 30 minute call eventually or else they would have changed long ago.
> 
> It is not just the drivers either. Imagine being a rider stuck way out in the boonies who truly needed a ride. They would never even have a chance to contact me since I simply never accept these calls. They should let these faraway riders add an upfront tip to entice drivers then everyone wins. But until then, decline all day long for me.


Same.....but I never decline.....I always let them time out. I don't give them a chance to count how many declines or warnings about not accepting and you're rating doing so....I close app and restart to avoid tapping yet again.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Same.....but I never decline.....I always let them time out. I don't give them a chance to count how many declines or warnings about not accepting and you're rating doing so....I close app and restart to avoid tapping yet again.


Isn't timing out the same as declining?? Geez I need to know that!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Isn't timing out the same as declining?? Geez I need to know that!


I thought it was. Along with a pop up if you are not taking rides go off line.


----------

